# Adding flavour to chicken?



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

At the moment my dinner consist's of chicken rice and a vegetable steam bag. It is quite bland, I cook my chicken in a dab of oil and a scoop of butter to give it flavouring aswell as adding salt and pepper. The other day while watching tv i saw an advert for a flavouring I thing it may have been maggi but not sure. Pretty much you wrap the chicken in this paper type flavouring and cook it in the frying pan, Then when its cooked you take off the paper and its flavoured. I just wondered if anyone has tried this or if anyone has any good flavouring techniques.

Update: The thing i saw was called Maggi So Tender.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Get some blue dragon stir fry sauces. Co-op have 3 for £1 at the moment. One packet will do 3-4 breasts. If you're worried about the cals just have a little less rice.

Schwartz do some nice spice mixes too. The piri piri or cajan are good.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Get on the jerk mate, makes chicken awesome!


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheers guys, I use to use the packets, but i tend to fry my chicken now as i prefer the taste. I saw these the other day. Mark that schwartz stuff looks like the kind of thing im looking for cheers for that.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

NickyGlen said:


> not good for the legs though chicken is it? lol according to your facts source


The alkaloids found in nutmeg (in Jerk seasoning) allow the chicken aminos to bond with nether muscle tissue.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Try some gravy? Simple and tastes good.

Or cook your chicken in a pan with some bbq sauce and roll it in a flatbread with your veg.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes plain steamed chicken and rice? Haha only thing I ever add is maybe cook in stock. Can also throw on some salsa, onions and tomatoes


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Has to be in some kind of sauce. A dry breast is boring. Make a curry or:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Get some blue dragon stir fry sauces. Co-op have 3 for £1 at the moment. One packet will do 3-4 breasts. If you're worried about the cals just have a little less rice.
> 
> Schwartz do some nice spice mixes too. The piri piri or cajan are good.
> 
> View attachment 145118


ad like this more than once if i could, i second this! piri piri schwartz is the best seasoning ive tasted! , i got it a few days ago, used it a bunch of times now, on everything haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Paprika is nice on chicken mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Get your sen to your local Asian supermarket and find the Jamaican chicken powder stuff, they do it in loads of flavors, just sprinkle it on and cook.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

What d I like best on my chicken breast? Another chicken breast.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sharp161 said:


> Am I the only one who likes plain steamed chicken and rice? Haha only thing I ever add is maybe cook in stock. Can also throw on some salsa, onions and tomatoes


That's why you stay ripped, you have no taste buds


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sharp161 said:


> Am I the only one who likes plain steamed chicken and rice? Haha only thing I ever add is maybe cook in stock. Can also throw on some salsa, onions and tomatoes


I do if cooked fresh. But if I need to reheat it then I'm not overly keen and I need something to go with it.

Frying the rice in the chicken juices with some egg and soy sauce is nice too


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Schwartz Chinese 5 spice and BBQ chicken are both awesome.

I bought some of those oven bags off eBay and just chuck 4 chicken breasts and some seasoning in them then sling them in the oven for 22 minutes.

Fvck eating plain chicken, what's the point?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Your drying it out frying it mate.

If it's breasts I cook 2 approx 400g in a foil container like what you get takeaway in for 40 min. Soft juicy chicken, no need for sauces.

However a dash of balsamic vinegar or garlic mayo is nice.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheers guys i tried them flavour wraps i was on abbout by maggis last night, I had the garlic chicken. They are actually really good and get 4 in a pack. But will try some of your suggestions this weekend thanks again.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I cut 2 chicken breasts into strips put in a bowl with 100g natural yoghurt and 2 t-spoons of tandori powder mix it all up leave on fridge for a few hours. Then pick the chicken out and bang under grill till cooked throw it in some pittas jobs a good en!!!!!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

j0rd4n500 said:


> At the moment my dinner consist's of chicken rice and a vegetable steam bag. It is quite bland, I cook my chicken in a dab of oil and a scoop of butter to give it flavouring aswell as adding salt and pepper. The other day while watching tv i saw an advert for a flavouring I thing it may have been maggi but not sure. Pretty much you wrap the chicken in this paper type flavouring and cook it in the frying pan, Then when its cooked you take off the paper and its flavoured. I just wondered if anyone has tried this or if anyone has any good flavouring techniques.
> 
> Update: The thing i saw was called Maggi So Tender.


Try all of these! http://www.musclefood.com/meat/seasonings-sauces.html

Seasoning is free on all orders over £40 too


----------

